# 1997 Infiniti J30 Chrome Grill



## InfinitiAndre (Mar 27, 2005)

Hello! I am looking for a 1997 Infiniti J30 Chrome Grill for my car. I have seen many on CarDomain.com although I can't seem to find where they got it?
Where can I find this grill?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

do you have a B14?
are you talking about this grille?









if so www.liuspeedtuning.com sells them in chrome gold and er something else as well. :thumbup:


----------



## InfinitiAndre (Mar 27, 2005)

I would like this kind of grill. That is a Infiniti J30 in the picture and that is what type of car I own. So is there is any place where I could go that might have this?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

InfinitiAndre said:


> I would like this kind of grill. That is a Infiniti J30 in the picture and that is what type of car I own. So is there is any place where I could go that might have this?


wow that an interesting car.


----------

